# Looking for some help in LED selection & sourcing.



## 1in9twist (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello, longtime lurker, first time poster. 

I have a need for an LED that is 12volt, preferably small in diameter 1\2" to 3\4". but yet pretty darn bright. The plan would be that I can machine an aluminum or delrin bushing that the LED can either screw into or be bonded to in some fashion. I would also need to have protective lens. Basically, if you took an nice small diameter aluminum flashlight, that was 12volt, cut off the battery compartment, that is what I am looking for. Not looking to break the bank, something inexpensive of middle of the road would be cool.

Something like this, except smaller body.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/waterproof-water-tight-high-powered-1w-led-module-12v-white-11263

Any suggestions?


----------

